# [DOSEMU] No logra encontrar lpr (Solved)

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Desde hace alguntiempo he venido reutilizando sofware viejo bajo dos con dosemu, pero recientemente he detectado que las ultimas versiones del mismo no logran enviar data a lp0 mediante lpr. Simplemente no logra encontrar lpr.

en consola doy un lpr y me indica 

```
 lpr: Error: el programa de planificación de tareas no responde.
```

en el /dosemu/dosemu.conf esta como deberia ser 

```
##############################################################################

## Printer and parallel port settings

# Print commands to use for LPT1, LPT2 and LPT3.

# Default: "lpr -l", "lpr -l -P lpt2", and "" (disabled)

# Which means: use the default print queue for LPT1, "lpt2" queue for LPT2.

# "-l" means raw printing mode (no preprocessing).

 $_lpt1 = "lpr -l"

# $_lpt1 = "lpr -l"

# $_lpt2 = "lpr -l -P lpt2"

# $_lpt3 = ""

# idle time in seconds before spooling out. Default: (20)

# $_printer_timeout = (20)

##############################################################################
```

Pero aun asi al ejecutar una impresión desde cualquier programa en dosemu sale 

```
lpr: Error: el programa de planificación de tareas no responde.
```

¿Alguien me puede dar luces de como activo el planificador de tareas para poder utilizar el lp0 otra vez?

Agradecido a to2 una vez más

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Dosemu depende de cups para funcionar? No se a que otra cosa se puede estar refiriendo con eso de el programador de tareas.

Si no depende de cups y habla directamente con el hardware, que pasa si mandas a imprimir directamente como para descartar que no vaya a ser un problema de tu aplicación:

```
dir >> lpt1
```

O si no funciona:

```
dir >> prn
```

Cualquiera de los dos debería redireccionar la salida del comando dir a la impresora conectada al puerto paralelo.

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

el problema no es cups, ya que al enviar desde consola al /dev/lp0 la impresora funciona bien, por ahora estoy haciendo que el dosemu haga las impresiones a un archivo texto y desde consola las envio al printer.

Por eso es que digo que el problema es dosemu con lpr, lpr solo desde consola me indica el mismo error que dosemu, por lo que me estoy inclinando a pensar que es el lpr que no esta activo y no se como hacerlo andar.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Gracias a unos tips de Portage & Programming descubri que mi problema era el cups que se modifico y corrompio durante una actualización.

La solución, borrar el /etc/cups por completo, emerge -C cups y emerge cups (quitarlo y ponerlo nuevamente desde cero) y agregar la impresora de texto crudo como estaba antes.

Agradecido nuevamente a to2

----------

